# Carolina skiff dlv opinions



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking at the Carolina skiff 218 dlv for taking the kiddos fishing. Just curious if any of you guys have an experience with them. They appear to be spacious and economical. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

jjordan said:


> Looking at the Carolina skiff 218 dlv for taking the kiddos fishing. Just curious if any of you guys have an experience with them. They appear to be spacious and economical. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated thanks


I do not own one, so know that up front.

My wife and I looked at one this weekend. Looks like an awesome boat, EXCEPT:

It lacks any high end fit and finish. I think this is negated by them being a solid, rugged boat.

I have read of problems with water getting into the hull, and no way to get it out until you drill for trim tabs. This is an issue that has not been remedied by Carolina Skiff, but not everyone has these problems.

I have also read in MANY places that it is a miserable, pounding, wet ride.

I can not validate any of this, only research on my end. I want a big skiff, but I think I will be looking at other manufacturers.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure they are great boats, The way the screw everything down like the front and back deck is just not what I would want to spend my money on.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a 198 V- series, which looks alot like the new DLV's. I have had alot of different makes of bay boats in my life and this is about the only one i can say i absolutely hated. It will beat you, get you soaked, beat you some more, you get the picture. It is a simple boat and doesn't require a giant motor to power it. I guess if you never cross open water they would be ok, but don't let the little semi-v fool you, if you cross an open bay, you and the kids will be soaked.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

i have a 238 DLV and like it. it does pound some. as far as getting wet, i really havent gotten wet, just slow down some and its fine. crossed a few bays in some really sloppy conditions and got alittle spray on the legs, but we had to run 20 to 25mph to make it somewhat comfortable. fit and finish is crappy, but its a skiff. i bought it for the room, not many boats this size or bigger has the deck space of this boat.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

My friend has 19 series dlv. Paid close to 30 with a 115 etec. Less than 4 months old. Went fishing with him for the first time last week and was not impressed. Spider cracks all over. The seat to his live well on center console came apart. Ride worst than my bay stealth. Took a pounding fishing black bay in hope dale.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

Samarai, was that an elite DLV? the ones with a finished inside? the standard models are unfinished and really no place to have spider cracks. i personally wouldnt get and elite version of the boat, these things are meant to look good. $30k for it, well, thats just dumb.


----------



## vanjr (Apr 26, 2012)

I am thinking about a 19 or 21 DLV as well. Sounds like I need a test drive. Sure looks good and specs sound good.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I've got the 198 dlv 115 Suzuki,....personally I love it, jump seats in the back work well for people crushing around,...huge front deck is great for fishing. Yes it can get rough, but then again I don't mind that and don't take the fam out in rough water or cold weather. So for the price I paid, which I drove to north Carolina to get, I'm very happy. Imop the cs dealers in the area are ***** holes and wouldn't buy from them.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't do it!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

His wasnt a liner, it had a speckle coat on it. The enter console is narrower than most bay boats which makes it seem bigger to fish in. Also wider in the front.overall not a bad looking boat, just not for the price he paid. This was trolling motor and gps.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I probably shouldn't have been so harsh in my previous post, a CS has it's place and i expected too much out of it, cutting across Aransas/Copano/SA Bay on a rough day just isn't what it was designed for. The room in it is astounding, we fished 6 many times and with the high sides the kids were always safe. It wasn't for me but for a guys who hangs out in calmer waters it may be the ticket.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back guys


----------



## BoneDigger (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a 17ft Semi-V with a 50HP Yamaha pushing it. It will do right at 30MPH even with the 50 and floats really shallow.

If the boat is setup right with less weight up front, then you can keep the nose slightly up in rougher water and it won't wet you nearly as much. It is a fairly rough ride, but then most flat bottom boats are.

I use mine in NE Texas lakes more than anything else. It works very well for my needs and the smaller motor just sips gas. Right now having carb issues, but, I digress...

Anyway, it is what it is. I bought mine (2005 model) used in like new condition, with a bimini top and extras for $5,000. Is it the same ride and fit of a $35,000+ bay boat? Not at all. Is it a great fishing boat? Absolutely! I have mine set up with a large front deck and a small rear deck, pedestal seats, dual GIS/depth finders (console and front deck), and a nice trolling motor.

It does all I could ask of it and more and will last a LONG time.

Todd


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 218 DLV with 140 zuki on it. Great hole shot and a modest 43mph by GPS at WOT. 

It's a great boat as long as your expectations are in order, it does what it's intended to do. You will see a lot of people giving you opinions about the DLV based on their experience with DLX or their old V hulls but they don't really compare. Having said that, it's still a Skiff and it's still gonna be a rough ride no matter what, it will pound in the chop and you will get a little wetter than a bay boat with a decent V. The fit and finish isn't as great as some other boats, but at $20k cheaper I don't mind some cosmetic differences as long as functionality is there. I traded in a Sea Fox for the 218 DLV primarily due to the 2,000 lb and 14 person capacity of the CS because I take the family out with tons of gear for the weekend. The CS hull floats way skinnier than my Sea Fox did, though I really need a jack plate on the CS to take advantage of it and you can tell by looking at my lower unit. The Sea Fox had better up front storage and an anchor locker, lots of little "goodies" that I didn't realize I'd miss. At the same time the CS can be modded to have much of the same stuff, it's just up to me to figure out what I want and hack it up, and I like the console and instrument panel better. When it's rough any boat will get you soaked, when it's just sort of rough the Sea Fox could usually provide a dry ride while the CS will give you a few sprays. 

Bottom line, the first week or two I had a bit of buyer's remorse with the trade (and the new payments), but the more I use it the more I'm enjoying the new DLV and there's definitely no regret anymore... I just had to get over the differences.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SSST said:


> I probably shouldn't have been so harsh in my previous post, a CS has it's place and i expected too much out of it, cutting across Aransas/Copano/SA Bay on a rough day just isn't what it was designed for. The room in it is astounding, we fished 6 many times and with the high sides the kids were always safe. It wasn't for me but for a guys who hangs out in calmer waters it may be the ticket.


LOL yeah I've gone across SA and Espiritu with a storm blowing in and it's rough, just gotta slow it down. Actually a couple weeks ago down in Aransas it was a pretty rough Saturday and I ran past a few big bay boats who were just crawling through the chop while the CS handled it well, must have been the perfect angle to the waves because I wouldn't expect that to be normal.


----------

